# more typos with Apple Pro Keyboard (Black)



## JetwingX (Jul 31, 2002)

maybe it's just me but i have noticed that i have a lot more typos on my apple pro then anything. anyone else find this to be true?


----------



## kanecorp (Jul 31, 2002)

on the pc computers (all w/ different types of MS keyboards) i dont have many typos at all.  On the iMac, i do get alot.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 31, 2002)

What do you mean?  Do you mean that you make more typos using the Apple Pro Keyboard, or there are typos on the keys or something? 

I used to find that I couldn't type as fast with the old Apple small keyboard that came with my G4, but now with the Pro Keyboard I can type very fast like I could with a PC keyboard.


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm not sure... I do make a lot of typos.. but i think it's just because im a reeeeeeally bad typer... I think I do it on all computers... not just on mine...


I'll have to think about that one...




The Mac Geekette


By the way... I didnt make any typos on that one on purpose....


----------



## boi (Aug 1, 2002)

i think it's the short keys that allow for more typos. fingers slipping and all that jazz... however, i still prefer it to PC keyboards because it is the quietest and most comfortable keyboard i've used. a lot of 'ultra quiet' PC keyboards (dell for one) are pretty quiet, but the keys are all mushy and you don't feel the keys click. 
i've used the pro keyboard for a year now and i love it. i'm used to the short keys so my fingers are more precise. maybe it's training me better ^_~


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 2, 2002)

I have descovered that it's  only the black pro keyboards! 

(using an iMac G4)


----------



## iMan (Aug 5, 2002)

I make alot of typos  , might be because I use American, Italian and Swedish keyboards  
Not recomended, it's at times very confusing 

I'm glad I don't have to use french keyboards, man they're different..


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Aug 21, 2002)

Man I've been noticing the same thing for a very long time.  It's like the keystrokes need to be tapped harder than a typical PC keyboard.  Although I think those MacAlly keyboards might be better I haven't bought one to really test out.  Don't know about the white Pro keyboard.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep, the Apple Pro keyboard has a lot of travel in its keys. Capital letters wind up lower case, letters get transposed because the first key didn't hit the bottom etc. I feel like I have to thump every key.

The old beige one that came with my 7100 was much better!


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm using an Ortek ergonomic (split) keyboard.  Every time I get on my wife's machine with the Apple Pro Keyboard, I hate it.  Feels like I have to pound the poor thing to death.


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 3, 2002)

Lol i know the feeling


----------



## Hypernate (Sep 4, 2002)

When I got the white Pro keyboard with my iMac, it was VERY different to the keyboards i've used with other computers, but now, I really like it. I don't like the little crappy keyboard that came with my OLD iMac though. Too small! I hit the wrong keys all the time!


----------

